# Cariba and RBP lovin?



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi im new to the piranha world and was wondering if a cariba could breed with a RBP. Im not sure but i remember watching a few breedig videos and when they bred, they would sorta swim around in a circle together and like slap each other with theyre fins. And one of my RBPs no longer look like an RBP. His stomache isnt red anymore, and his color got realllly dark. I dont know if hes sick or if hes ready to mate. Please help me out, i dont want a sick fish on my hands.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

IhANsTErx4I said:


> Hi im new to the piranha world and was wondering if a cariba could breed with a RBP. Im not sure but i remember watching a few breedig videos and when they bred, they would sorta swim around in a circle together and like slap each other with theyre fins. And one of my RBPs no longer look like an RBP. His stomache isnt red anymore, and his color got realllly dark. I dont know if hes sick or if hes ready to mate. Please help me out, i dont want a sick fish on my hands.
> [snapback]1160748[/snapback]​


Sounds like he's getting ready to mate. Mine would change colors during the day. They would look light and normal and within minutes turn DARK DARK black and start dancing. How big is your p though? Mine didn't start till around the 5 to 6 inch mark.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

Well the one that turned black is about 5-6 not sure. But only that one turned black so is it possible that only he or she is ready to mate andno one else? And for some reason he/she only stays in one spot and sorta protects it. Thats why i came to the conclusion of it getting ready to slap tails with another fish. But the cariba seems like it wants to mate but hasnt changed color. And if the fish IS ready to mate, theres not a high chance that it will right?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have never seen caribe breed before. I have heard they are very shy about breeding and wont do it unless enclosed like with a blanket over your tank. Wether its possible for your red and caribe to breed I have no clue. My reds bot male and female turn dark black. The male starts it all though for my tank anyways. He gets horny and lures the female in by starting nest making. Like right now he is blacker than black so I imagine Ill have some within the weekend for sure.

Your P isnt sick by any means he's just horny thats all.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

hahahahaha.I wish human girls turned black when they were horny. Hahahaa jp. But anyways, so its not sick then, thats good. But he hasnt turned like DARK black he just sorta lost the red bellie and the upper portion of his entire body got darker. The darkest coming from the tail extending to the front. He or she is the biggest RBP and i see a smaller one getting sorta darker but not as much as the other one. But in order for them to breed, they both have to be REALLY dark black right? Like extremely noticeably black?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well yes noticably Dark but not like crayola black. Just really dark compared to the lighter color they were before. When the start nest building youll know for sure.
My reds lost there red belly along time ago if thats what you mean. Mine have whitish bellies except my little 3 incher he has red still.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

I just switched out the sand in the tank toblack gravel and now they are alllll super black. I cant tell no more if they are ever gonna be ready to mate or not. But its crazy how theyre color just changed to pitch black so quickly. Its pretty nice taht way. They look moreexotic sorta but a lil dirty. But on the other hand, theyre dirty little carnivore beasts so it suits them.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the black gravel will make them all black.
wes


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Red Bellies kind of adapt to their enviroment. Like a chameleon, they change colors from lighter to darker depends on the gravel, ext. The only way you will be able to tell is if they start nest building. It is normal for P's to change to darker color due to darker enviroments.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

But the one i metioned before getting dark before the black gravel was put down is still darker then everyone else. I see that he circles an area and stays in a specific spot but never saw him building a nest nor has he done the dance yet.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

He or she usually starts by building a nest. Than does the (amazon dance of love as I like to call it ) dance with the female. You might have a horny male with a bunch of other males a sausage party as I like to call it. Keep us updated please. I doubt it will happen because Im pretty sure its never been heard of but hey who knows right


----------

